# Lidl MTB shoes



## rich p (10 May 2010)

Size 42, UK8

Tried them on and they're too big so first come first serve.
Free, gratis and for nothing


----------



## rich p (10 May 2010)

User76 said:


> Would it be too much effort to go and change them for a size 7, MrsMaggots size, then post the 7's to me for nothing?
> 
> That'd be great, I'll let her know.



The 7's might have fitted me but they'd run out of them!


----------



## plantfit (10 May 2010)

Consider them gone, PM me postage details etc

Roger


----------



## rich p (10 May 2010)

plantfit said:


> Consider them gone, PM me postage details etc
> 
> Roger



I think you need to PM me your address, Roger!


----------



## Dayvo (10 May 2010)

plantfit said:


> Consider them gone, PM me postage details etc
> 
> Roger





rich p said:


> I think you need to PM me your address, Roger!





Don't think Rodge has played this game before!


----------



## bauldbairn (10 May 2010)

Dayvo said:


> Don't think Rodge has played this game before!



To be fair, I think he was offering to pay for the postage(but you would need to know where to ).


----------



## rich p (10 May 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> To be fair, I think he was offering to pay for the postage(but you would need to know where to ).



Probably but I couldn't resist it


----------



## Tynan (23 May 2010)

those laces can't be practical surely?


----------



## yello (24 May 2010)

or surely practical?


----------



## Mike! (29 May 2010)

Are these still available? I'm assuming not but it doesn't actually say!


----------



## cyberknight (29 May 2010)

I have a pair of them and yes the laces are a bit of a pain , i tuck them down the inside of the shoe.
For the price i cant complain though


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (17 Jun 2010)

The laces are just fine.

They look like conventional trainers and the laces when tied are held under the velcro strap, no problems.


----------



## rsvdaz (18 Jun 2010)

cyberknight said:


> I have a pair of them and yes the laces are a bit of a pain , i tuck them down the inside of the shoe.
> For the price i cant complain though




free in this case! 

I have to treble knot mine to take up the slack


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2010)

Yup, Roger 'ad 'em.


----------

